# Car accident caused by other



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yesterday evening while driving from office to home on SZR my car was hit by a lady driven car from back and due to that i hit the car which was infront of my car.

The lady got injured and taken to hospital. Police told me and the car driver who was hit by my car to come to police station and later told us to leave and come when being called. They havnt given any papers. 

Now, i am wondering that will i get the fine as well? technically i had no mistake as my car was hit by other car and due to that i hit the car which was infront of me. 

And surprisingly, police didnt ask my any single thing!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No idea, sorry, but I would not be surprised if they fine you too as nothing makes sense in this country  a friend of mine had a similar situation, he ended up hitting a car that was reversing dangerously, not his fault and even the police admitted but he still got a fine. sigh.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well to be honest, if you still managed to hit the car in front, then you didn't leave enough space - so technically you are still at fault for that! Something that people don't seem to learn here!

The lady behind you would probably get the red slip and be at fault, but who knows.

Just a reminder to leave enough space between you and the vehicle in front in future.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Well to be honest, if you still managed to hit the car in front, then you didn't leave enough space - so technically you are still at fault for that! Something that people don't seem to learn here!
> 
> The lady behind you would probably get the red slip and be at fault, but who knows.
> 
> Just a reminder to leave enough space between you and the vehicle in front in future.


This!!

Back home, you'd be held responsible for the person you hit - even though the accident was caused by the lady hitting you. They call this 'following too closely' and your insurance would be liable to fix the car in front of you.

But as mentioned - this is Dubai so who knows.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Just a reminder to leave enough space between you and the vehicle in front in future.


Doesnt really work in SZR, specially in peak traffic, you can leave "enough" space, and 3 cars will move into that space....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd reckon a Land Cruiser doing 120 km/h could knock a Yaris a bit further than 2 cars lengths anyway.


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

well, Alhamdulillah i got only green paper. 

Thanks to Dubai police


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> ...
> 
> Just a reminder to leave enough space between you and the vehicle in front in future.


Yup yup!--- and a bit more to allocate for the car behind you (if it fails to keep its distance), in fact. 

Last 24th of Dec (yeah, just before Christmas eve!, 'ferChristssake'!!!), my car got rear-bumped by some guy who was driving a sedan (good thing it wasn't another 4WD or mine would've been badly dented). At least, he immediately said sorry, admitting it to be his fault (although it was mainly the fault of some jerk about 2 or 3 cars in front of us who abruptly inserted)... I had "no excess" to pay during the repair... but, oh man, the extreme inconvenience of not having a car for a week! Argh!

So, now everytime there's a possibility of an abrupt stop, I try to keep more than enough distance from the car in front of me just as a precautionary measure in case the car behind me gets too close (then I would still have some space to"donate" quickly. Ugh.)

Ironically, it pisses me off when someone drives exaggeratingly "careful" (during slow/heavy traffic) in such a way that 2 or 3 cars could still fit in the space between his car and the one in front of him. Sheeeesh!


----------

